# Fifth Gear.



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Lotus Elise 111R road test by Tiff on channel 5 at 8.30pm.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

good old Tiff, got that baby to slide nicely....

(it did look that it could do with slightly wider tyres!)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Last night they repeated the item on the Beetle Soft Top, they have also repeated a least one other item this series.

Are 5th Gear running out of money for new articles?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Last night they repeated the item on the Beetle Soft Top, they have also repeated a least one other item this series.
> 
> Are 5th Gear running out of money for new articles?


you mean apart from repeating their 'competition' details at least twice in each episode, it only being 20 minutes long at the most, and repeated in the week..

gone rapidly downhill I feel...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Last night they repeated the item on the Beetle Soft Top, they have also repeated a least one other item this series.
> 
> Are 5th Gear running out of money for new articles?


Last one in the series, so the money has most definitely ran out! 



Nimbus said:


> you mean apart from repeating their 'competition' details at least twice in each episode, it only being 20 minutes long at the most, and repeated in the week..


know what you mean - it does seem VERY short, once you've taken out the adverts and the competition stuff :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Bugger, missed it - did he like it?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Rob
It is on at 7.30 tonight


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Did anyone enter the comp for the s2k? One of the nicest I`ve seen.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Rob
> It is on at 7.30 tonight


Double bugger - was still in the office at the time 

What did Tiff think of it?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Is it me or have the sig pics on the TT forum got a tad too big since I last has the car? :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Rob, 
You didn't miss much really. It was actually a track test between the 111R and a VX Turbo.

Tiff went with the VX first. Liked the engine performance, but thought the handling wasn't perfect. Loved the 111R's handling. 

Onto the timed laps:
He thought the 111R had slightly less poke. This was born out on the first timed section. Not to many curves.The VX was slightly ahead there. They superimposed the two cars for a handy visual reference. On the rest of the lap, which is more technical, the 111R fought back. At the end there was very little in it, about half a bonnet length. The 111R won.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Rob

I've uploaded an mpg of the clip Here which is 21.2 MB so not suitable for dial up connection. Please post when you have taken a copy so I can delete if I need the space. It should be OK for a week or so.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Great driving. Great cars.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Rob
> 
> I've uploaded an mpg of the clip Here which is 21.2 MB so not suitable for dial up connection. Please post when you have taken a copy so I can delete if I need the space. It should be OK for a week or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norman, you're a star


----------

